# New EV Navigation Software /IOS App



## Hollywood7 (Sep 14, 2017)

I came across this developer that has a new EV route planner. It's currently in Beta, but looks like it will have a lot of potential.
I'm not affiliated with the developer in any way, but thought I would pass this along so you can take a look at it:

*https://evnavigation.com *


----------



## SP's Tesla (Nov 6, 2019)

Sadly, I don’t see this lasting very long. Apple just announced their Maps app will be getting EV routing in iOS 14 due out this Fall.

Sean


----------



## melmartin (Nov 12, 2018)

I tried the app and liked it a lot.... Apple's may also be good... I see this one as more of a good trip planner..


----------



## tivoboy (Mar 24, 2017)

Apple may be bringing EV Charging spots and things like elevation impact on travel to their maps app, but I doubt they are going to be able to take in all the variables that the various third party route planning apps have. things like temp, load, speed delta, wind, and optimization of charging stops.


----------



## msjulie (Feb 6, 2018)

There is integration available for third party manufacturers to allow access to car specific info; Tesla was not one I saw listed (expected)

https://techcrunch.com/2020/06/22/apple-maps-gets-electric-vehicle-routing-to-find-ev-chargers/

"Apple said it's working with a number of manufacturers to support easy routing in their vehicles, including BMW and Ford. Lysik said more manufacturers will be added in the near future. Ford confirmed it is working with Apple and didn't provide any further details. "


----------

